# 2 males needing a home in Northwest Indiana



## ZJP2010 (Mar 8, 2010)

I recently have been rat sitting 2 rats for a friend, she was sadly in an accident and wont be able to take them back and take care of them. I also cant take care of them for much longer as I will be moving.

The rats are maybe 7-8 months old, I am not home with them much to handle them enough so they are a little skittish. I really dont know much about rats so i dont know what all to say about them. 
Their names are Vincent and Phineas. I live in Rochester Indiana, please message me any questions and please someone give them a good home and a good life. I like them but I cant take care of them for much longer and I dont know of anyone that can.

Thank you


----------

